# Weekend golf trip ideas?



## Hackman12 (Nov 14, 2020)

New to the Golf Forum, but planning a weekend golf trip with a group of 12 guys to Orlando FL in January. I am new to putting a trip like this together and hoping to get some ideas on planning it. I want to make it fun for everyone of all handicaps and also make it competitive to include some $ payouts. Any ideas you may have will be welcome! After golf party ideas? Golf round game ideas? How to handle the $. ANYTHING you may think of or maybe you have done on your trips? Thanks so much in advance for the advice and help!!


----------



## Waleedhays (Jan 11, 2021)

Teams are drafted in the following way: Player with the highest score in the morning chooses his playing partner followed by the next highest scoring player. This draft is done in this order until all teams are picked. Teams will take their combined score (triple bogey max). Low gross score wins. ie. an 84 and a 97 is 181.

Escort Frankfurt by Blossom Agency - Meet young Call Girls in Frankfurt!


----------

